# Custom Pigeon Nest Box Building



## Benjeon (Mar 25, 2021)

I required nest boxes that were easy to clean, low maintenance is important to me, and that meant I needed easy access to the inside. My old nest boxes had permanently fastened face frames so I had to reach through the door and scrape sideways and then scoop the debris to the entrance and over the door. My options were to make a moveable face frame seemed to be making a large 5 box frame and hinging it or individual hinged frames for direct access into the boxes. But I came up with an idea to cut groves into the sides of the boxes which a doweled individual frame could push into and lock down into position. Some on this pigeon forum may be interested in how this was done and I like talking about pigeon things so here's how it went: 

I began by milling out the 16" deep sides of the boxes with dadoes 11" apart and routed in the groves: 










To route the groves I made a jig and set up a a plunge router with a a collet and 3/8" straight flute bit:










Then I cut all the groves as such:


----------



## Benjeon (Mar 25, 2021)

Next, I nailed up the boxes, 2 sets 5 high. These boxes are built out of Medex, a moisture resistant MDF which is very smooth, hard, heavy and cuts nicely. I then rounded the edges and sanded the face.










I made a sample face frame stile and doweled it to make sure everything would work and fit as planned before milling out the face frames:










I made another jig to use on the drill press for aligning the holes for all the dowels I would be using:










More later...


----------



## Benjeon (Mar 25, 2021)

All the face frame parts were milled out and drilled for 10 frames. I also decided to hinge the doors on dowel pins which would have to be added during the assembly. 










The frames were made out of alder hardwood which I have found to hold up very well to exterior conditions. I was holding a very tight tolerance of 1/16" above the top of the frame for slipping into the grove but it would have been better with an 1/8" because some where a bit tight. They all fit though with no adjustments.










Lastly, I added a block to the frame under the door for it to rest on which also served to keep it from flipping to the inside. 

Although with the materials I used I expect these nest boxes would last a long time without any protective finish I figured it wouldn't take too long to go ahead and spray on a vinyl lacquer sealer for extra protection.


----------



## Benjeon (Mar 25, 2021)

Finally the units, about 130lbs each because of the Medex weight, were screwed to the coop breeding area wall through nailer cleats built into the boxes.

All done but to situate the housing arrangements for the new residents.


----------



## bwpt95 (Dec 31, 2020)

Wonderful! I appreciate craftsmanship of any kind. Can you further display your talent by posting a video of opening/closing them and how you would clean them?


----------



## Benjeon (Mar 25, 2021)

bwpt95 said:


> Wonderful! I appreciate craftsmanship of any kind. Can you further display your talent by posting a video of opening/closing them and how you would clean them?


Thanks. Not sure I can figure out how to get a video from my Android phone to this website, but I'll try to look into it.


----------

